# Let's see those halloween costumes!



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

thought I would start a thread for everyone to show their costumes! I will start with my daughter's Hannah Montana costume







Would be awesome to see doggies dressed up as well!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca and Harlequin:


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

OMG, adorable!!! LOL


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm going to try to get more/better photos tomorrow... We're going to another pet costume contest. For some reason the 'granny glasses' just don't show up in the photos, they sort of blend in with the hat. I need to take some photos with the glasses on her face instead of on the hat so they will show up. 

You can see more pet costumes I've done here (of my previous dogs/pets):
* http://www.chicagocanine.com/halloween/ *


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

I LOVE superdog!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

I wish I had time to make Lulu one of those spiderdog costumes I have seen!


----------



## kayek9 (Aug 27, 2002)

Princess Celeena and her "escort" Leandro


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

LOL Kathy! that is precious!


----------



## Deuce'sMom (Jul 4, 2008)

Little Red Riding Hood's Grandma:


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

oh those are wonderful!


----------



## melissaw140 (Jul 16, 2005)

Totally awesome and adorable!!


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

Diesel is a ******* ladies man (t-shirt says Lucky and Charming)


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Risa was a police officer:


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

awe
Diesel I love ********!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Looks like Risa was a k9 officer! Cool pics and costumes!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

K9 Sage did a good job apprehending sticks in the backyard today


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)




----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Okay, so I took Maya out trick or treating for the early trick or treat and came home to this  My husband made Lulu what he calls a "zombie dog" LOL 



















I think he got carried away after painting my daughter's face









Lulu went out for the after dark trick or treating with us and had a really fun night as "Zombie Dog" :S


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Hahaha.. Zombie dog... too cute!

I love the costumes!

Stark just wore a bandana this year, I had to work and so when I got home we did a walk and came in for the night.

Next year we are going all out though!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Rveryone did a great job! I love them all. 
I really love the Zombie dog costume! Both of your kids look great!

Police dogs LOL why is it that it never occured to me to do the obvious. They are great!


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

great pics! oh that baby Stark is somethin to admire!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

LOL zombie dog! That is hilarious. 
I love all the red riding hood characters. So adorable. 
Risa looks so professional in her police costume and the princess with her escort is just precious. Loved this thread.


----------

